# Some mantis pics



## yen_saw (Aug 5, 2006)

Received a few mantis species recently, here are some not so professional pics

L. minor (Ground mantis) - thanks Joe, hope i can breed this one.












Chroloharpax Modesta
















H. Coronatus (Orchid mantis) - new bloodline!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2006)

As always, great pics yen.


----------



## sablechapter (Aug 5, 2006)

good pics yen

is there a common name for the chroloharpax?


----------



## Joe (Aug 6, 2006)

great pics!  wow that Modesta one is pretty cool! where did you get that? is it a type of flower mantis?

Joe


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks all.

The Chloroharpax Modesta (sorry wrong spelling in previous post) is also called West African Flower Mantis, and yes it belongs to a species of flower mantis under Hymenopodidae family. See http://tolweb.org/tree?group=Hymenopodinae. It is one of the few flower mantis that has round eyes.


----------

